# Always think about avalanches in the backcountry



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Sad news for sure


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

RIP

---


I read about this last night and it was a bit eerie for me. Just a few days before, my bro was sending me pics of him and his buddy hiking in Banff.




















I asked him where this was and he told me the hut is on the continental divide between Banff National Park and Yoho National Park. He mentioned the other side of the valley is called the Death Trap, which eventually heads to Lake Louise.

I thought, oh cool, at the time but when I read the avy story, it sounded familiar to me. I looked back at the convo with my bro and asked him about it again and yeah, he was pretty much in the same place a few days prior.

Crazy how it could have been my brother in that story.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Shieeet. That's crazy scary


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

wow, crazy....

I looked at his video from what he did the week before. Kind of blows my mind that they are doing trips like this in September.

RIP


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Scary stuff, Avalanche Canada hasn't started forecasting for the year yet...

This is going around the patrol circles as well, we've lost some friends over the last few years. It does make me wonder.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

deagol said:


> wow, crazy....
> 
> I looked at his video from what he did the week before. Kind of blows my mind that they are doing trips like this in September.
> 
> RIP


Ya I watched that video too. So sad. This dude seemed pretty rad. Looks like he knows what he is doing in the back country. I have tons of respect for guys that hike into the backcountry and earn turns. A real bummer. Let's all be safe out there this season. I hope there are no more avy deaths this season, but I know that there will likely be a few more. :crying:


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

If anyone's interested, his website was full of trip reports from skiing big mountains all over the Canadian Rockies 12 months of the year

PerpetualSki

Big loss for the community


----------

